
Clear Linux on a $199 Wal-Mart Laptop - tomcam
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=clear-199-laptop&num=1
======
superasn
After reading the last thread about it I tried to do a "real-world" test to
see if these benchmarks mean anything for me.

Have a simple vue-cli app (think webpack) that takes roughly about 3200ms to
compile on the first run.

So I first installed Linux mint on my laptop (asus i5 8th gen) and tried it.
The time was always about 3100 to 3200ms.

Then I erased it and installed Clear Linux on that and lo-and-behold the time
was just 2000 to 2100 ms this time.

So it effectively gave me a boost of 34% by just installing a different
distro. Not bad I would say since I didn't change anything else.

Unfortunately, I found this distro to be quite alien since it won't run
cinnamon or apt or anything I'm familiar with. But I definitely believe their
speed claims now.

------
themodelplumber
I don't know much about Clear Linux; is this a contingency-entry by Intel into
the software world in case other core businesses struggle? And how is it as a
user's distro?

Anyway the 6% increase over other distros seems worth exploring. Admittedly I
would look at refurbs right out the gate instead of a $199 new model, but I am
sure in matters like gifting to a child, such a method might not be well
received, for one.

------
tosh
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22257337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22257337)

